Ask HN: Best python library for screen scraping/spidering in python 3? - a_lifters_life
======
kognate
[https://scrapy.org/](https://scrapy.org/) is one I use all the time.

~~~
a_lifters_life
How is its performance compared to like selenium? Can you fake useragent?

~~~
kognate
It's pretty performant. and Yes, you can specify whatever useragent you want.

------
Jake232
Scrapy. 100%.

